# how to bring back transform handles for objects and text etc



## Tom75 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

since I have re-installed photoshop CS6 on my new imac I am missing the transform handles meaning the little things you grab to move or transform a text layer etc. 
When I for example have a text layer active it doesn't even show the rectangular box around it, how gen I get this back.

Thanks and regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2013)

Select the Move tool and check the Show Transform Controls checkbox in the options bar?


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot Victoria.............. you made my day 

Regards,
Tom


----------

